# Cleaning stoneware roasting pan!



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Okay, so here we are, at day four... soaking, scrubbing, to no avail. 

I have a new stoneware roasting pan - like LeCreuset enamel, but a Cuisinart. 

Silly me, I thought I could roast some root veggies in it! Well, I just cannot get the thing clean. I've tried soaking, vinegar, and even scrubbing with Bon Ami. I'm afraid I'll take off the enamel if I keep going. 

Does anyone have suggestions? In the past, I've had a Jadeite pan that always soaks clean, so this enamel is rather new to me. It looks so cool, I'd hate to not use it again. 

Thanks!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Try putting some ammonia in it, then place it in a plastic bag tied, overnight.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Oven cleaner? If it's a finish like you would find on a grill pan, it should work.

I've taken off a lot of stuck on stuff with the orange cleaner they sell at the Dollar Tree - it's called Awesome Orange.

CJ's idea is a good one, too. Let us know what you use and if it works!


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Dawn Power Disslove...I keep a bottle for emergencies like this one...spray, let it soak in and wash off


----------

